# DOU - Douugh Limited



## System (8 September 2013)

On September 3rd, 2013, Beyond Sportswear International Limited (BSI) changed its name to Skywards Limited (SKL).


----------



## System (3 July 2014)

On July 3rd, 2014, Skywards Limited (SKL) changed its name and ASX code to ZipTel Limited (ZIP).


----------



## piggybank (26 October 2014)

Well ZIP was a zipping last week, closing at 45c (up 125% on the week). The sudden rise can be attributed to the news released to the market last Tuesday under the title of - ZipT App Ready for Live Demonstration Ahead of Upcoming Global Launch - which can be read by clicking on this link:- http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=ZIP&E=ASX&N=695682


​


----------



## InCasinoOut (8 May 2015)

After trending up steady, $ZIP has gone into a trading halt until Tuesday 12 May 2015:



> 1: the  trading  halt  is  requested  pending  an  announcement  by  the  Company  in
> relation to performance of the ZipT app




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/company.do#!/ZIP


----------



## System (28 September 2020)

On September 28th, 2020, Ziptel Limited (ZIP) changed its name and ASX code to Douugh Limited (DOU).


----------



## PatMC (6 October 2020)

I watched ASX D O U today. Fairly new to the market. 30% Rise today... is that impressive or normal


----------



## greggles (9 October 2020)

Douugh on the go this week! Love the name of this company. Dough with two u's in it. So much dough you need to stretch out the word.

I took a look at the Investor Presentation released yesterday and DOU have declared themselves to be the future of banking:



> Douugh is a capital lite, purpose-led consumer fintech and next-gen neobank.
> 
> Leveraging a wholesale BaaS model, compared to becoming its own licenced ADI.
> 
> ...




Apparently they have an app that will pay your bills, invest your money and help you to live a financially healthier life. Big promises.

Here's how they make money:



> Douugh has the opportunity to diversify into multiple different revenue sources over time by becoming a platform business and financial control centre for customers - consumers and SME’s.
> 
> *Now*
> Interchange
> ...




Everyone wants more douugh, so maybe these guys are in with a chance? In any case the share price has been rising since they were re-instated to official quotation on Tuesday this week. Maybe these neobanks are the future of banking?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 October 2020)

greggles said:


> Love the name of this company. Dough with two u's in it. So much dough you need to stretch out the word.
> 
> I took a look at the Investor Presentation released yesterday and DOU have declared themselves to be the future of banking



 Dowgh ?


----------



## verce (9 October 2020)

I was wondering when someone would post here. I feel like they are going to need a lot more money to run a "neobank". How much cash is in the bank?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 October 2020)

verce said:


> I was wondering when someone would post here. I feel like they are going to need a lot more money to run a "neobank". How much cash is in the bank?



cash? psshaw. All yo need is some good ol' _fintech _and the old dinosaurs wither away.


----------



## greggles (9 October 2020)

verce said:


> I was wondering when someone would post here. I feel like they are going to need a lot more money to run a "neobank". How much cash is in the bank?




They just raised $6 million and ZIP had $832,000 in cash and cash equivalents at the end of June. So probably around $6 million, given that they've continued to burn cash for the last three months.


----------



## frugal.rock (14 October 2020)

Some very active yeast in this Douugh.
Douugh makes bread, but a good dough gets knocked, before it gets up again...
Held. 5 day chart...


----------



## MrChow (15 October 2020)

Just keep in mind it's a RTO so there are plenty of disgruntled holders that lost alot of money in Ziptel trying to get it back.

The alternative explanation is that the owners of Douugh undervalued their own business by 5 times.


----------



## Beaches (15 October 2020)

MrChow said:


> Just keep in mind it's a RTO so there are plenty of disgruntled holders that lost alot of money in Ziptel trying to get it back.
> 
> The alternative explanation is that the owners of Douugh undervalued their own business by 5 times.





The other alternative is that day traders are active on this one. 
As always, it doesn't have to be a good investment to be a good trade. Just be sure you have a seat when the music stops playing.
.


----------



## verce (15 October 2020)

I don't get it.


----------



## tech/a (15 October 2020)

Trading technically you don’t have to “ get it “ 
If everyone “got it “ there wouldn’t be any opportunity 
people can take advantage of ———

Trump
housing boom
tech bubble 
Covid crash 
GFC crash 
afterpay 
Bitcoin
Gold boom 
Mining boom


----------



## frugal.rock (15 October 2020)

Musical trades eh?
Maybe the same disgruntled Zip holders were the dumb bunny's thinking it was Z1P ?
There was a symbiotic relationship there previously due to ticker codes.... I picked up on it the first time I went looking for zip money early 2019.... 
(Ziptel ? wrong ticker.... Der)
Dumb money buying ziptel....

Edit, forgot to press post earlier today. 
I'm out, took my ~40% and ran, a minute or 2 before close.


----------



## galumay (15 October 2020)

Once again its poor old retail investors that will have their pockets emptied by this fraud. Still, how much can you do to protect people from themselves? The most cursory glance tells the story of this stonk.


----------



## tech/a (15 October 2020)

But it’s doubled in a few days
Quadrupled this month.
some people —- those idiots
you speak of have made a killing 
Frugal Rock is seemingly one!

a Lazy $5 k and you’ve bought Tyres for your Lambo


----------



## frugal.rock (15 October 2020)

tech/a said:


> some people —- those idiots
> you speak of have made a killing
> Frugal Rock is seemingly one!



Only put 20% of a position on it...
ie $1000 or so.
Held for 24hours, 32 minutes.
Purely TA, it closed on strength, but I am out and done.
Not really a killing made, but I will still take the idiot tag on board.
 
Evidence.


----------



## galumay (15 October 2020)

I didn't call you or anyone else an idiot. 

I dont think anyone is seriously suggesting this is an investible business, but that doesnt mean you cant make money on speculative trading of the shares.


----------



## tech/a (16 October 2020)

Thing is it’s 40% on your money in 24 hrs
 o thing to be sneezed at !


----------



## frugal.rock (16 October 2020)

Now, If only I had missed close yesterday...., haha 
Totally nuts !


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 October 2020)

galumay said:


> The most cursory glance tells the story of this stonk.



This is what is written about DOU.. a _fintech company that utilises proprietary software technology to deliver a software service through an operating model known as Software-as-a-Service . It operates a subscription based financial wellness platform, which helps customers spend wisely, save more and build wealth via a smart bank account and Mastercard debit card._

Gee, buzzwords aplenty. Perhaps it's a hooy grail, with a wellness platform a new incarnation of the back-of-issue magazine advice column format. Like motherhood, financial improvement and getting things in order can't be criticised. I mean, debt is such a drag. But it is a stonk, if only because those in need of such a service tend not to have the engagement/ commitment/ discipline, and those with the wherewithal to spend wisely, save and build wealth would be switched on to help themselves, without gimmicky Apps and reminders and their money swishing around accounts (part of which disappears as a clip, I'd reckon).

More fintech roadkill.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 October 2020)

galumay said:


> I didn't call you or anyone else an idiot.



No, you didn't.
But, you could have.
Don't worry @galumay I consider your posts in a serious manner. 

The douugh boys at it with greater force today....the mind boggles.
It hit a crazy spurt high of $0.49 at midday
I wonder what happens Monday?






Am suddenly reminded of a tune...


----------



## HelloU (18 October 2020)

Whilst SP is going up who cares about the facts (not me)

but, I keep these facts in mind for when SP stops making 52 week highs.
It is not a bank - it uses the architecture of a partner bank and has a "revenue sharing" arrangement with the partner bank.
It has somewhere between 0 and 1000 users right now (so 0 to 1000 revenue sources - less than 40 beta user reviews on Apple Store site).
It has an iOs beta app yet to be publicly released - and no android beta. 
Prospectus speaks to user subsciptions in 12+ months, however the website has nil mention of this. 

Announcements on app release expected prior to the end of the month for US (and by end of the year for Australia using Regional Australia Bank licence).


----------



## barney (19 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I wonder what happens Monday?




Indeed FR .......   There was some serious money lost on this little puppy today ... Lots of big Buys going through just before the dance stopped. 

Down 26% today, but expecting another push up tomorrow before the cycle repeats  


Major Shareholder owns around 32% of "Douugh".   

Their name is "The Digital Bakery"  

Too much yeast for my liking


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 October 2020)

barney said:


> Their name is "The Digital Bakery"
> 
> Too much yeast for my liking



got a rise from me. 

Coming on friday:


> a Free webinar available to give viewers the opportunity to hear from, and engage with, a range of ASX listed micro/small cap "hidden gems". Each company will give a 10 min presentation, followed by 5 min of Q&A. Confirmed companies presenting include:
> *Douugh Limited (ASX: DOU)*
> Maximus Resources (ASX: MXR)
> Legend Mining (ASX: LEG)
> Terracom Limited (ASX: TER)











						Welcome! You are invited to join a webinar: Share Cafe Webinar - Micro/Small  Cap "Hidden Gems". After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the webinar.
					

This Free webinar will give viewers the opportunity to hear from, and engage with, a range of ASX listed micro/small cap "hidden gems".   Confirmed companies presenting include: Douugh Limited (ASX: DOU) Maximus Resources (ASX: MXR)		  Legend Mining (ASX: LEG) Terracom Limited (ASX: TER)  	 Each...




					us02web.zoom.us


----------



## frugal.rock (19 October 2020)

You guys so funny... reminded me of this scene ! Lol


----------



## over9k (19 October 2020)

22c looks like pullback target. 

Lol who was mad enough to buy this at 40c+?


----------



## Lucky777 (19 October 2020)

I wouldn’t sleep on this! This new BaaS is a thing now, new type of FinTech, I would say is overvalued in the short term but cheap for the longer term.

Imo, it’s for the new Gen Z and millennials. Backed by other FinTech players, MD is a prev investment banker. Check out Superhero Fund. Gltah, I am a holder.


----------



## HelloU (12 November 2020)

Due for release (to the public) in US quite soon.... apple store links things are gone at the moment as the "proper" app is getting ticked off by Apple for release. 

This was all due by the end of October but whatevs. Initially launching as free - apple only - with subscription down the track for the "investment stuff".  So initially they make revenue from not paying users account interest, and from account usage interchange fees (Choice Bank in US and Mastercard)


----------



## greggles (12 February 2021)

Douugh on the go, after being re-instated to official quo.


----------

